# EPLAN5 unter Win7 weiterbetreiben



## Perfektionist (2 September 2010)

P8 kommt ja nun in der Version 2.0. Und passend dazu wird z.B. Win7/64 empfohlen. Und nen neuen Rechner für die CAD wollen wir ohnehin grad anschaffen. Was also tun mit den alten EPLAN5-Projekten?

Antwort von EPLAN (Herr Richard Schramm): migrieren! Fangen wir zunächst doch mal mit einem Checkup für 1950EUR an ...

Huch! allein für das Geld für den Checkup kann ich die paar Projekte, die ich so aus dem Altbestand gelegentlich noch anfasse, noch eine gefühlt halbe Ewigkeit mitschleifen ...

Also in die VM  damit? Auskunft Schramm: keine Funktionsgarantie für den Dongle. Ob ich denn nicht mit zwei Rechnern und KVM-Switch ...?

Nein, denke ich für mich, ich will nicht!!!

Hat von Euch auch schon jemand das Problem gehabt, dass er EPLAN5 auf moderner Hardware mit Win7/64 zum Laufen bringen wollte? Wenn ja, natürlich gefragt: wie gelöst?


----------



## stellarator (2 September 2010)

Und wie ist dein Name und wo arbeitest du?

Schon ne miese Art Herrn Schramm anzuprangern.


----------



## vierlagig (2 September 2010)

stellarator schrieb:


> Und wie ist dein Name und wo arbeitest du?
> 
> Schon ne miese Art Herrn Schramm anzuprangern.



ich sehe keinen pranger, ich sehe nur vollständige, weitblickende aussagen eines verkäufers zitiert.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2010)

Zugegeben, wenn man bei Google seinen Namen eintippt, so findet man nichts, zumindest nicht in Zusammenhang mit EPLAN. Und wenn ich seinen Namen nenne, so hoffe ich doch, dass ich damit nicht gleichzeitig die gesamte Firma "an den Pranger" gestellt habe, sondern nur eben diese Kontaktperson. Wobei: von "an den Pranger stellen" möchte ich mich hier an dieser Stelle entscheidend distanzieren. Herr Schramm ist weder für irgendeine Preisgestaltung verantwortlich zu machen (die 1950EUR stehen so in einem Prospekt) noch dafür, dass der Dongle möglicher Weise in einer VM-Umgebung nicht funktioniert. Es ist nicht so wie in der Antike, dass man Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten automatisch töten möchte. Zumindest bei mir nicht.

... und ich schreibe sehr, sehr langsam, wie ich gerade sehe ...


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

Generell haben wir für solche Fälle - alte Software - (für Eplan zur Zeit noch nicht da noch keine Notwendigkeit da ist) einen "alten" Rechner stehen wo man zur Not da mal etwas machen könnte.

Ich sehe hier auch keine Notwendigkeit das Eplan5 auf 7 laufen muß. Das es läuft schreibt ja mal der eine oder andere Anwender auch. Eplan wird sich hier natürlich heraushalten weil für Eplan5 vor Jahren eben die Zeit vorbei war und man es nicht weiter entwickelt hat. Daher könnte es, muß aber nicht... 

Wenn die alten 5er Projekte wirklich eventuell mal angefaßt werden müssen tut es ein "alter" Rechner für das bißchen. Daher würde ich mir das alles nicht antun, VM, Switche oder sonstige Sachen, nur damit ich Eplan5 2x im Jahr auf einer Win7-Maschine zum laufen bekomme.

Vielleicht sollte man nicht alles verkomplizieren...


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2010)

Herrje ....

klar ist: die Kollegen in meiner Firma, die auch noch EPLAN5 beherrschen, wollen das Ding nicht so ohne weiteres hergeben. Und im Moment gehe ich davon aus, dass ich als PC-Meister angehalten werde, das doch bitteschön am Laufen zu halten. Wenigstens noch fünf Jahre - aber ich darf nicht dran denken, dass daraus auch noch mehr werden könnten.

Meist geht es aber nur darum, einen Plan anzusehen oder nochmals auszudrucken. Gibt es dafür einen Viewer? Ich dachte auch schon daran, den einen Kollegen, wenn er sehr, sehr lange Weile hat, dranzusetzen und einfach die wichtigen Pläne in PDF umzuwandeln. Dann fiele es schon deutlich leichter, nur noch anlassbedingt die "alte EPLAN5-Kiste" aus dem Keller zu holen - natürlich müsste ich jedesmal beten, dass die Festplatte wieder anläuft. Und man müsste halt unbequemer Weise den Dongle umstecken.

Tja, Bernd (vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag), eine VM (in dem Fall XP-Mode) würde ich mir schon "antun", da ich damit rechne, dies würde die nächsten zehn Jahre funktionieren. Wenn ich einigermaßen sicher wüsste, dass der Dongle in der VM zum Laufen zu bekommen ist.


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

Zwecks VM etc. hier gibt es ein paar kurze Erfahrungsberichte zu Eplan5 und Win7...


----------



## forendiva (2 September 2010)

Dongle, Dongle, ich les immer nur Dongle.
Euch mangelts an Kreativität!

Hauptsache er steckt! Er muß nicht funktionieren...


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

Und Dir fehlt es am Rechtsverständnis!


----------



## forendiva (2 September 2010)

bgischel schrieb:


> Und Dir fehlt es am Rechtsverständnis!



Ok, dann stell ich jetzt auch mal ne dumme Frage:

Angenommen ich habe einen offiziell erworbenen EPLAN 5 - Dongle.
In welchem Punkt der Lizenzvereinbarung steht, dass ich die eine Instanz, die eigentlich durch diesen Dongle lizensiert sein sollte nicht anders als durch diesen Dongle verfügbar machen darf?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Antwort von EPLAN (Herr Richard Schramm): migrieren! Fangen wir zunächst doch mal mit einem Checkup für 1950EUR an ...


 
Da bin ich ja froh das ich mit ELCAD arbeite, da gibt es solche Konvertierungs Probleme nicht.
Mann installiert einfach zusätzlich die neue Version zusätzlich auf den Rechner, die alte arbeitet weiter.

Wenn Projekte hochgezogen werden müssen, gibt es keine Probleme oder noch viel schlimmer kosten.


----------



## IBFS (2 September 2010)

bgischel schrieb:


> Und Dir fehlt es am Rechtsverständnis!


*...und den EPLAN-Machern fehlt es an Realitätssinn.*

In sehr vielen Firmen ist nach wie vor EPLAN 5.70 PFLICHT.
Und das wird es noch eine ganze Weile bleiben, da ist XP
und VISTA schon längs Geschichte. So lieber bgischel, wie
sollen denn die Anwender, die jahrelang Updates bezahlt
haben, ihre Investition sichern. Das das alles so einfach 
mit einer Migration geht, ist ein Märchen. Jeder, den ich kenne,
hat lieber frisch und neu mit P8 angefangen. Und was mache
ich mit den alten Projekten - löschen? - komische Logik!
Bei solch teuerer Software verlange ich nicht nach neuen
Funktionen, aber die Lauffähigkeit bis mindestens zur 
übernächsten Betriebssystemversion sollte gegeben sein.

Generell ist meine Logik:

EIN DONGLE ein ARBEITSPLATZ ein NUTZER!
Ob der DONGLE dabei abgefragt wird oder nicht 
ist dann zweitrangig, denn der DONGLE ist während der
Nutzung physikalisch mit dem Arbeitsgerät Rechner
verbunden. Und genau für diesen Rechner ist ja eine
Lizenz vorhanden. Ich mag diese Haarspalterei nicht.

Frank


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

@Helmut
Es geht hier nicht um ein Konvertierungsproblem sondern ob eine alte Software jetzt auf Win7 laufen könnte. Elcad 5.x würde da sicher auch nicht klaglos den Dienst verrichten...


----------



## IBFS (2 September 2010)

bgischel schrieb:


> eine alte Software jetzt auf Win7 laufen könnte.



Von wegen alte Software. Da fahre mal z.B. zu VW, da fliegst du mit E21 und P8 aus dem Haus. 

Frank


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

@Frank
So Blutdruck wieder runterfahren... Ich habe ja nicht "veraltet" geschrieben sondern "alte" Software. Und eine Software deren Entiwcklung vor 5 Jahren eingestellt worden ist, ist einfach alt... das müßten Programmierer von Software doch selbst wissen...


----------



## IBFS (2 September 2010)

bgischel schrieb:


> .. Und eine Software deren Entiwcklung vor 5 Jahren eingestellt worden ist, ist einfach alt... ..



1. Du bist auf meine Dongel-Interpretation nicht eingegangen
2. Der Kunde (meine Kunde) WILL EPlan 5.70 nicht ich!!!
3. Ich kann nix dafür, das W&P über Jahre zu viele Ressourchen in E21 gesteckt hat, dass für ein paar finale Wäschen von E5.70 nicht reicht  

Frank


----------



## bgischel (2 September 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend das Eplan für viele ein Reizwort ist wie bspw. Windows... 

zu 1) Ich muß auf gar nichts eingehen. Wer einen Lizenzvertrag hat darf gerne selbst nachschauen oder direkt den Hersteller fragen.

zu 2) Ja so ist das. Damit muß ich mich auch rumschlagen. In meinen Augen aber doch gar kein Problem. Der Kunde ist König.

zu 3) Ja das hat Eplan sicher am meisten geärgert das dass E21 nicht so angenommen wurde wie erhofft.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2010)

stellarator schrieb:


> Und wie ist dein Name und wo arbeitest du?
> 
> Schon ne miese Art Herrn Schramm anzuprangern.


Also, darüber rätsle ich immer noch 

Da der stellarator seither in diesem Forum zwar zum Thema CAD aber weniger mit derartigen Bemerkungen aufgetreten ist, habe ich langsam die Befürchtung, dass ich den benannten Herrn ohne Absicht "an den Pranger gestellt" habe. Das könnte ich mir aber nur so erklären, dass ich Dinge zitiert habe, die für einen Aussenstehenden (mich) unverfänglich erscheinen, Leute mit besseren Kenntnissen jedoch sofort als ausgemachten Blödsinn auffassen.

Weil der stellarator regelmäßig das Forum besucht (auch heute besucht hat[EDIT:gestern 20:00Uhr]) würde ich mich über eine Erklärung seinerseits, inwiefern ich den Herrn angeprangert haben soll, schon freuen. Ggf. lassen sich dadurch ja Missverständnisse ausräumen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 September 2010)

So, nun habe ich einen neuen Dongle, einen neuen Rechner, und, ich glaube, vielleicht hatte ich mir doch zu viel Sorgen gemacht. Entgegen meiner Erwartung ist Eplan5 nicht sofort abgeschmiert, sondern hat sich zunächst mal starten lassen und auch schonmal eine Schaltplanseite dargestellt. Ganz ohne XP-Modus, direkt unter 7/64.

Na denn werd ich mal den alten Kram von dem alten Rechner rüberholen und meinem Kollegen zum Testen geben, ob denn so das Wichtigste alles funktioniert.


----------



## o.s.t. (16 September 2010)

Eplan 5.50, 5.70, und P8 1.9 SP1 HF1 läuft bei uns problemlos seit Monaten auf W7 Pro x64 !  5.50 aber erst, nachdem auch 5.70 installiert wurde

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Geminon (2 November 2010)

Ich hab hier ePlan 5 ohne VM auf Vista laufen. Habe bisher auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 November 2010)

Bei uns sind zwischenzeitlich Probleme sichtbar geworden. Der Kollege konnte nicht mehr das Eigenschaftsfenster der Seiten sichtbar machen, was seine Ursache vielleicht aber auch nur im Doppelschirmarbeitsplatz hat. Seitdem werkelt nun EPLAN5 bei uns im XP-Mode und bekommt halt den USB-Dongle vom Host zugeteilt.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (6 Oktober 2011)

Bei uns im Hause werden demnächst neue Laptops angeschafft mit Windows7 64Bit. Nun soll ich auch mit EPlan5.70 weiterarbeiten (mache ich nur noch gelegentlich).
@Perfektionist : Bei dir funktioniert es, was für eine Konfiguration hat den dein Rechner ? Wäre interessant, da ich noch in den Einkauf eingreifen kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2011)

Der Rechner hat, wenn ich richtig erinnere, einen mittelschnellen i5 und 6GB RAM. Flüche, dass das Ding scheiss-langsam wäre, hab ich nicht von meinem Tischnachbarn gehört. Ich denke mal, für gelegentliche Arbeit, auch in einer VM, dürfte der Rechner kaum eine Rolle spielen. Je nachdem, was man unter gelegentlich versteht.

Leider hab ich grad keinen Zugriff auf die Maschine, daher kann ich Dir leider den Leistungsindex nicht mitteilen.


----------

